# 

## .

.          .   3 %.         ?          ,   ..     ,           .         (, ,   ).          ?

----------

, ..  - .,  .    . 
     (  ,    ).
    ,      ,   .

  - ,  " " ( )       (   )  .

----------


## zas77

> " " ( )       (   )  .


?       2           - 3%,      .

----------

(http://www.mmbank.ru/retail/pay-housing/):
- ,       ( ),     **

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,      ,  ,.          - .       .   .      . 3%    40  50 ,   .* .*,        :"  "
  :1,      .         ,    ,      ,  ,        60 000   .     ,     ,      (    ), -  ,       (  ,  )       .
2.       ,         ,  ,      -  , .        : . ,         %  -        .


> - ,  " " ( )       (   )  .


      ().
   .  .
3.   .

----------


## zas77

> ,         %  -        .      ().
>    .  .
> 3.   .


     .
   ,           . ,      ,   3%  ,     . 
        -   .     ,   -  .

PS.   -    ,   "" .

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,        ,    ,       !     - ,

----------


## zas77

> .          .   3 %


 , -       ,   3 %. 
      ? 
 .
 / - 500.
   .  - 1%,
 - 0,5 % ( /)  1 % ( ).
:   (   ) -   1,5 %.

----------


## Nataly

() -  .
    .   /   .,       .  %    .
      .

----------


## ..S.

-    ?

----------


## zas77

> -    ?


   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,          .

----------


## 7272

,     /  ..     ,      .       .       ,             .

----------


## ..S.

.   ,     !   ,        .    ,        ,        ,     ! ....     ,   ! ,    .       .... :Rotate: 

 ,        ,   .      !

----------


## 7272

> ,     !   ,        .    ,        ,        ,     !


                   .

----------


## zas77

> ,       .


 .          :Wow:

----------


## alina1980

!    , " ",         , .  ,   ?     15%  .    ,       .          ,        .

----------


## saigak

,       .    ?     ?  , ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

>

----------


## 7272

> , " ",         , .  ,   ?


         ,    ,                    .

----------


## alina1980

> ,    ,                    .


 ,     .,    ( ),  .

----------


## alina1980

> ,       .    ?     ?  , ?


  ,  ,      .

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,                    .


 ,    ,     .-   .    .

----------


## zas77

> ,  ,      .


  ,   - ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ,      .


 ?     ,   ..


> .,    ( ),

----------


## 7272

> 


 .    ,         ,        .

----------


## ..S.

,   ... , !

----------


## Lisaya

> 


    ***   ,  -  .   :  ,   ,     .

----------

